# What would YOU do? (in my shoes)



## MississipVol (Mar 29, 2012)

I am a newbie to handguns. I have watched what feels like a million Youtube videos trying to decide on my first 9mm handgun purchase. After some waffling, I narrowed it down to two guns - the Glock 19 and XDm 3.8 Compact by Springfield. 

I actually drove TWO HOURS to a gun range that rents guns (none in my area) and said they had a Gen 4 G19 AND XDm (although in the full size). I thought this would help me narrow it down. HOWEVER, when I got there this morning they could not find their XDm anywhere. So Icould only shoot the Glock. 

I shot about 100 rounds through it and really liked it, particularly to a Smith M&P I shot as well. I had been leaning towards the XDm prior to the trip but now I am totally torn. Do I go ahead and get the Glock19 since I liked it when I shot it or do I go ahead toward the XDm because it feels good in my hand and I like its looks slightly better (but haven't shot it so can't say for sure)?? 

I can't decide what to do and was going to get a gun Wednesday. 

BTW, while I was there, I also shot a Wilson CQB 1911 (about a $4,000 gun) for kicks. Out of 200 rounds total, it was the only gun that had a FTF! Ha ha! Gun range guy said it had not been cleaned in forever. 

So what should I do? Convince me one way or the other. TIA


BTW - as far as details. This is what I like about the Glock 19:

1. It just seems to feel right when I pick it up (not necessarily the grip specifically but overall size and weight)
2. It IS a Glock - very reliable, durable, dependable, etc
3. Lots of Glock accessories out there and easier to find someone to work on them locally
4. I really liked shooting it at the range

And the Xdm:

1. I prefer the more modern, aggressive look over the plain jane Glock slightly 
2. The gun WITH THE EXTENSION feels great ergonomically in the grip. (Without the extension I preferred the grip on the Glock)
3. The match grade barrel seems like an upgrade to the Glock. 
4. I like the rear safety idea.
5. Seems easier to conceal (if I decide to do that down the road) with the flush mag. 
6. For $64 dollars, it comes in a nicer case with a holster and mag belt holder. 
7. People KEEP talking about the spring fail on the Gen 4 Glock. I have seen nothing like that on the XDm.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Flip a Coin? Heads you win and tails you win, or buy one now, save and buy the other one later.


----------



## cluznar (Mar 11, 2012)

*If you like a gun for range shooting but may also want to carry it I suggest the Ruger SR9c 9mm. I have one and it is a very nice gun. Comes with a 17 round mag and extension so you have a full handle for the range and also comes with a 10 round mag with a pinky extension which makes it very good to carry. It also has one of the nicest triggers ever on a factory gun and is accurate. I really suggest you look at one closely.*


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I +1 Denner's plan


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

I guess I would wait til I tried the XDm. You may like it better than the Glock or maybe not.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

what are you going to use it for HD or carry because that will make a difference. stop looking at how much it will carry. you can reload or carry another mag.
look at the glock 22

Glock 22 Our Pick Over Five Other .40 S&W Defense Pistols


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Between the two, I would probably go with the XDm. The two are of approximately the same quality (good), although I favor the metal magazines and the general feel of the XD line of handguns. The grip safety on the XDm is not intrusive, so I consider it a plus, though not really necessary. You can count on the XD to shoot as well as the Glock. At least that has been my experience, and I own both.


----------



## imaoldfart (Mar 26, 2012)

Go shoot a Walter PPQ.....then the choice will be simple.


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

Glock 26 is a nice gun for IWB conceal. Too big for pocket. I conceal the Beretta Nano in my pocket. If you just want a range gun go full size. I really like the feel of the Beretta 92. It is an excellent range gun. 

At the end of the day it must feel right in your hand. A gun purchase is like a girlfriend. You may think you have the best looking but I may disagree. In your mind she is the best looking and that is what is most important. 
Russ


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Glock, glock, glock

What do the cops got? They got the glock


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Glock, glock, glock
> 
> What do the cops got? They got the glock


Yes, and the exact same people buying them also decide which brand of microwave is purchased for the lunch room.

Nothing wrong with Glocks. Nothing wrong with a Toyota Prius. Nothing wrong with a low-ball toilet from Lowes. Although I prefer a Kohler. YMMV. :smt1099


----------



## MississipVol (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. I really didn't want to drive 2 hours again to find a range to shoot a XDm so I made a decision to go ahead and make a purchase. I went to look at the XDm, thinking I might walk out the door with it. However, I was not as satisfied with the feel of the gun without the extended mag. Plus, I had only budgeted $650 for the purchase (with tax) and at $590, the XDm would have left me with only enough money for one box of range ammo. 

I decided on the Glock. Got a Gen 4 Glock 19 w/3 magazines. (Paid $535 which was cheapest I could find locally.) Also bought a nice holster (nicer than what came with the XDm), box of range ammo, and a 25rd box of Horandy Zombie Max defensive ammo. 

I feel good about the purchase and have no regrets, thinking it was the best decision for me. Can't wait to get to a range and put some ammo through it. 

Thanks again for the help. Looking forward to learning more from this forum!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats....safe shooting......JJ


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

You did good so congrats.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

denner said:


> Flip a Coin? Heads you win and tails you win, or buy one now, save and buy the other one later.


Gotta go with Denner on this one. One thing is for certain, you can never seem to get a good gun out of your mind until you actually own it. Buy one now and save some money to get the other when you can.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You did good. There was no wrong answer between those two guns.


----------



## brandonlee3 (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree with the comments here - both the Glock and the XDm are excellent guns. This question is almost like asking "Ford or Chevy?" You'll have your die-hard Glock fanatics that will never own anything else. Then you have your XDm folks that will refuse to shoot anything other than Springfield. I too am fairly new to owning a handgun and a friend of mine that is former military gave me the best advice when I went to buy one - go out, handle as many as you like and pick out the one that feels the best to you. What might feel great and comfortable to the guy standing next to you may feel uncomfortable to you. I ended up with a Sig P250c and I love it. Do your research and you'll come across something that will just feel right in your hands. Best of luck to you!


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

Me too, I bought a Sig P250c 40sw. Great shooter.


----------



## johna91374 (Aug 16, 2011)

MississipVol said:


> I am a newbie to handguns. I have watched what feels like a million Youtube videos trying to decide on my first 9mm handgun purchase. After some waffling, I narrowed it down to two guns - the Glock 19 and XDm 3.8 Compact by Springfield.
> 
> I actually drove TWO HOURS to a gun range that rents guns (none in my area) and said they had a Gen 4 G19 AND XDm (although in the full size). I thought this would help me narrow it down. HOWEVER, when I got there this morning they could not find their XDm anywhere. So Icould only shoot the Glock.
> 
> ...


Mississippi - I'm going to suggest one additional brand that you look at. Before you buy your first gun see if you can find a range that rents Sig's and try to shoot the P226 and SP2022. I've been shooting for 25 yrs and the P226 is by far my favorite out of all the guns i've owned or shot. There is only one problem with the 226 and that is the price. Most places will charge you over $800 for one new. That's where the SP2022 comes into play. It has 100% of the reliability with 99.99999% of the accuracy and comfort but with a $400 price tag.


----------

